# Ambulance gurney saw table/work bench?



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I've heard of people outfitting ambulance gurneys with saw tables, work benches, and tool storage cabinets. It sounds about Ideal for working out of a truck because they are so easy to load and unload, not to mention move your tools around the site. I tried looking it up on google, but I couldn't find much. I was wondering if anyone had any setups like this, or knew of one that they could share?


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

I built my own and called it a door bench. 
The gurney idea sounds great!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

I want the whole dam ambulance!


----------



## maceycon (Nov 13, 2008)

Celtic said:


> I want the whole dam ambulance!


I think I need an ambulance


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Celtic said:


> I want the whole dam ambulance!


 Just a phone call away! :laughing:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

There is a guy local to me that has an ambulance...looks kinda funny and it is pretty beat.


----------



## dubz (Sep 8, 2008)

TempestV said:


> I've heard of people outfitting ambulance gurneys with saw tables, work benches, and tool storage cabinets. It sounds about Ideal for working out of a truck because they are so easy to load and unload, not to mention move your tools around the site. I tried looking it up on google, but I couldn't find much. I was wondering if anyone had any setups like this, or knew of one that they could share?


I would think they are pretty expensive, plus you need two people to get them in.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> There is a guy local to me that has an ambulance...looks kinda funny and it is pretty beat.


 I've seen a handyman around town that drives an old UPS truck and has a half-azz shop set up in the back.
It's a pretty old truck, and I think I heard that UPS no longer allows their beat to sh!te trucks to be put to auction.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

dubz said:


> I would think they are pretty expensive, plus you need two people to get them in.






The ones the local ambulances have don't have the fancy powered ramp, but they work about the same way regardless.


----------

